# Forest of Dean coal mines - January 2019



## Newage (Jan 12, 2019)

How do boys and girls.

Me and Fluffy have been on another 3 day road trip.

Our 3 day road trip ended in the Forest of Dean looking for abandoned coal mines, they are all over the place and a bugger to find and the ones we found looking like death traps(all part of the fun).
As well as walk in adits there are loads of "Air shafts" and they are deep - f-ing deep.

Coal mining has been taking place in the Forest of Dean since the 1600`s the last major coal mine closed in 1965, but there are loads of one man operations these are called "Free miners"

These are two "Walk in" adits for the Bixslade coal mines one built in 1806 and the other in 1826, there is loads of detailed info on :- https://www.forestofdeanhistory.org.uk/ 

Tunnel time.....






















I did go a bit further but I did not have waders or boots and I was starting to get wet feet.

The second mine, again marked as Bixslade but this time "High level".
The water was much deeper in this baby.






Just a bit further in and getting wet at this stage.






Thanks for looking, all comments are most welcome.

Cheers Newage


----------



## HughieD (Jan 12, 2019)

That stone-werk is ace. Good pix again mate...


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jan 12, 2019)

Excellent pics mate this was a great mooch and although we didn't get many results the detective work and sheer bloody hard legwork made for a top notch day of exploring !! Cant wait to return once I get a bit more gen'd up !!


----------



## smiler (Jan 12, 2019)

Nice that, Thanks


----------

